# Applet: Html Datei und Class Datei nicht im selben Verzeichnis



## AppeltTestFunk (6. Nov 2010)

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit APPLETS. Mein erstes Applet geschrieben und im NetBeans mit ALT+F6 ausgeführt. Soweit funktioniert alles. Als nächstes habe ich die class Datei in einen Ordner AppletTest\ kopiert. in diesem Ordner habe ich eine html Datei erstellt, welche die class Datei aufruft. Auch das hat funktioniert.
Nun wollte ich die class Datei in einen Unterordner (AppletTest\Test\) kopieren. In der html Datei habe ich den Pfad für die class Datei geändert. Als ich die html Datei im Browser öffnete bekam ich folgende Meldung:


java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Test/TestApplet (wrong name: TestApplet)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Test/TestApplet (wrong name: TestApplet)



hier meine Files:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import javax.swing.JApplet;


public class TestApplet extends JApplet
{

  @Override
  public void init()
  {
    this.setSize(300,300);
    this.setVisible(true);
  }


  @Override
  public void paint(Graphics g)
  {
    g.setColor(Color.GREEN);
    g.fillRect(50,50,200, 200);
  }
}
```


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Java-Applets einbinden</title>
</head>
<body>

  <p>
  <applet code="Test/TestApplet.class" width="300" height="300" alt="Java-Applets mit HTML-Farbw&auml;hler">
    <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML">
  </applet>
  </p>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Nov 2010)

Probiere mal

```
<applet codebase="./Test" code="TestApplet.class" width="300" height="300" alt="Java-Applets mit HTML-Farbw&auml;hler">
    <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML">
  </applet>
```

siehe auch: http://www.java-forum.org/applets/4482-verweigert-browser-anzeige-java-applets.html


----------



## AppeltTestFun2 (6. Nov 2010)

danke hat geklappt


----------

